# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  e-trikala ...again!

## dti

*Η ERICSSON επιλέχθηκε ως ο αποκλειστικός παροχέας λύσεων για την πρώτη ελληνική ψηφιακή πόλη, e-trikala*
*
Πηγή: ru6.cti.gr* 

Η Ericsson υπέγραψε σύμβαση «με το κλειδί στο χέρι» με την πόλη των Τρικάλων ως ο αποκλειστικός παροχέας λύσεων και η ανάδοχος εταιρία που θα υλοποιήσει τα πρωτοποριακά της σχέδια για τη δημιουργία της δικτυακής υποδομής οπτικών ινών της πρώτης ελληνικής ψηφιακής πόλης. Η Ericsson είναι η ανάδοχος εταιρία για αυτό το έργο τηλεπικοινωνιακής υποδομής κορμού FTTx «με το κλειδί στο χέρι», που θα κάνει τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες προσβάσιμες στο κοινό. *Η Ericsson είναι επίσης ο αποκλειστικός προμηθευτής εξοπλισμού μεταγωγής, συστημάτων WiFi και του μητροπολιτικού δικτύου οπτικών ινών*, καθώς και σχετικών τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, όπως οι συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες, η ανάπτυξη, η ενσωμάτωση συστημάτων και η υποστήριξη πελατών, έως το 2008.

Το μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών (MAN), το οποίο εκτείνεται περίπου 15km σε ολόκληρη την πόλη, θα συνδέει μια σειρά κτιρίων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Δημαρχείου, των νοσοκομείων, των σχολείων και των πανεπιστημίων, των πολιτιστικών και αθλητικών κέντρων, του εμπορικού επιμελητηρίου, καθώς επίσης και της αστυνομίας, της πυροσβεστικής, της εφορίας, του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού και του βιοτεχνικού πάρκου της πόλης. Το δίκτυο MAN θα συνδέεται και στο Εθνικό Δίκτυο Δημόσιας Διοίκησης (Σύζευξις) και στο internet, παρέχοντας ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες υψηλής ταχύτητας και ποιότητας.

----------


## labakis1

e-trikala ...again!
μετακόμισα πολύ προσφατά στα Τρίκαλα 
μην πιστεύετε ότι βλέπετε....  :: 
μάλλον να πιστεύετε μέρες που είναι με πρόλαβαν...  ::  
http://www.e-trikala.gr/modules/news/ar ... storyid=68

----------

